# 41 huffmans



## Oldnut

Getting this 41 together deep fenders,41 hub,41 forks,rear wheel relaced.bars alum stem dayton licence,going to be a champion or a top flite (all depends what carrier I end up with)the other is a 41 air flite need to take apart and do a super clean.


----------



## bricycle

Look'n good!


----------



## Freqman1

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 111340Getting this 41 together deep fenders,41 hub,41 forks,rear wheel relaced.bars alum stem dayton licence,going to be a champion or a top flite (all depends what carrier I end up with)the other is a 41 air flite need to take apart and do a super clean.View attachment 111339




If you are going to make the red one either a Champion or  a Top Flite you are going to have to get the big tank which is unique to '41. JAFCO makes an excellent fiberglass repo. The stem you have is not correct. You either need a Wald #3 for a Top Flite or the deluxe forged stem for a Champion. I think it has the correct rack for a Top Flite but you would need the lit deluxe rack--exactly like '40 except two tone on a '41. Go Team Huffman! BTW if you have an extra set of '41 fenders I'm in the market! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldnut

*Huffman*

I have the correct stem,been finding these aluminum ones lately which model and year are they correct for thanks


----------



## Freqman1

The aluminum stems are post war but this is one of those myths that was perpetuated by some incorrect early Huffman restorations. You can read the catalogs from '40-41 and they call out the correct stems e.g. Wald #3 or forged. So are you going to get the big tank? Finding a steel will be tough and very expensive. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldnut

I've talked to cabers about the glass tank,all positive.located a rack but its for a 41 champion twin flex Probley shouldn't use it on a rider.


----------



## Oldnut

*41 champion now*

Got a lot painted and striped bought a jaf co tank got a rack getting closer


----------



## Waterland

I only see 2 Huffmans, not 41.  Just kidding, looking good, I really like the red and black paint scheme.


----------



## Oldnut

*Colors*

Yea I went on this 41 huffman paint chart for top flytes and champions never seen another black and red


----------



## Oldnut

*41 champion*

Got some more done finally got some good Picts of the tank(thanks Scott) needs a little touch-up getting closer


----------



## RustyK

Looks great! Did you get the repro rack that was on ebay recently?

Kris


----------



## Oldnut

*Rack*

Yea I bought it after 1 year looking for one.found 1 really rough one for 700 so I took 3 rough racks and made one decent one phew these are he'll to find parts for. Could have made it a top flite ,easier but I had to do it


----------



## Oldnut

*41 champion*

Well getting closer can't wait until it's done






getting the rack together and the correct seat is on the way


----------



## Iverider

WANT ONE!!!!!!

Nice looking bicycle.


----------



## Freqman1

Oooohhh I loves me a big tank! Looking sweet. V/r Shawn


----------



## RustyK

Someone did a really nice job on that paint!


----------



## RustyK

Is the downtube decal from Bicyclebones? I was thinking about getting one.


----------



## cyclingday

Fabulous!
What a magnificent bike!


----------



## 37fleetwood

I'll agree, very nice! now you'll need to keep your eyes open for the headlight bracket and light!


----------



## tbone

Oldnut said:


> Well getting closer can't wait until it's doneView attachment 141825View attachment 141826View attachment 141827getting the rack together and the correct seat is on the way




All i can say is WOW... looks simply amazing. I was always more of a orig paint guy, but this has changed me. looks ridiculously great

Who did the paint?


----------



## Oldnut

*Headlight*



37fleetwood said:


> I'll agree, very nice! now you'll need to keep your eyes open for the headlight bracket and light!




Yea flat tire has a painted one.my research shows there all chrome on this bike.might get it and have it plated I have some newer Picts with a logo on the light?


----------



## Oldnut

*The paint*

Well I did and the stripes.(my stripes well I'm learning)anybody can do this.the right materials make the job easy.Sherman Williams genesis single stage urethane goes on like glass and dries like a rock you can use a preval sprayer. Just a lot of work and a really cold winter


----------



## bikewhorder

This light on one I had the same symbol.


----------



## Oldnut

*Huffman light*

You still have that bike it's a unique sweet wartime bike never seen another one like it


----------



## bikewhorder

No I rehomed it.  It went to CA of course.


----------



## bikewhorder

No I rehomed it.  It went to CA of course.


----------



## 37fleetwood

I have been led to believe the W with the wing is Western Flyer.


----------



## Oldnut

Well got it 95% done thanks to sprocketman,flat tire and 37 fleetwood for all of the help


----------



## Flat Tire

That bike is beautiful!!!  Great job!!


----------



## Sped Man

Unbelievable job! You can paint my bike anytime. WoW! I love that rear rack.


----------



## 37fleetwood

looking great. any help I was able to give you are more than welcome!


----------

